# New member



## evanpatchay (Jan 26, 2015)

Heard great things about this forum and that there is a wealth of knowledge here. Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself.

Thanks!

Evan - Boston MA


----------



## jas101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community Evan.


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome brother

use kmartone10 for 10% off


----------

